# Grab Bars



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I failed an inspection today for not having a vertical grab bar at the wc. Vertical bars are not in the ADA code. So do I call out the inspector on this, or just put up the grab bar.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

plumber11928 said:


> I failed an inspection today for not having a vertical grab bar at the wc. Vertical bars are not in the ADA code. So do I call out the inspector on this, or just put up the grab bar.


They must be in some code somewhere, I recently had to add some too. Just ask him in a non-confrontational way


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Green Country said:


> They must be in some code somewhere


It's code here in CT...
I don't know about where you are...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I belive it is also in the Minnesota code.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It's code here but the gc does it or the owner, I put "grab bar by others" in the bid so as to no confusion.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

In Mass, I as an inspector do not enforce the ADA, it's the building Dept. I've got enough crap to do


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

It is in the ANSI code for vertical grab bars, not in the ADA, so depends on how your State addresses this. "ADA 604.5" 2010.

http://access.duke.edu/documents/Duke-Sept2010.pdf 

http://evstudio.com/ansi-vs-ada-restroom-grab-bar-requirements/

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm 


One big change is there is no longer an approved overlap of clearance at a water closet. From the sidewall of the closet to the edge of the Lav must be 5', so single user restrooms have some big changes, you can go with recessed fixtures in some cases to comply.

This is an ADA change effective last year with the new 2010 ADA code. Several States may be lagging behind adoption and enforcement. But bottom line if a lawsuit cones up Federal regulation will supersede any State on Local AHJ.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm in North NJ. I spoke to the inspector today and he said that it's not enforced yet here, BUT...It was on the print. Now I know I looked that print over and I did not see it. So I'm going to install it anyway. I'll give him what he wants. I just want my last payment. Next one I'll do like workhorse said, Install by other


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

plumber11928 said:


> Next one I'll do like workhorse said, Install by other


No. That's our work. Don't give it away just because you didn't get it quite right this time. Figure it out and get it right on the next one. 

We've given enough work away in the past.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

delete


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

True True Toli. Next time will be done right. I did make money on the grab bars even tho I have to go back and install another one. I guess $ 28.00 bucks is a cheap lesson. But I know it wasn't on the print like he said.


----------

